# The Axe-Fx Patch Exchange Thread



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

While we're waiting for the official patch exchange site to pop in to existence why not run a little CanCon-friendly exchange here?

I'll propose a naming convention:

1. Prefix all the file names with "Patch - " -- that way when you're looking at a directory full of sysex files you can tell which ones are patches, which are bank dumps, etc.

2. End every file with the ".syx" extension. I'm a Mac guy and would really prefer ".sysex" (or no extension at all) but Windows software seems to know and like ".syx" for files containing MIDI system exclusive messages. It being the more popular OS and all...makes sense to adopt the 3-character file identifier.

That's all I can think of! On to some patches!

I've got two patches worth sharing, both aimed at the Duran Duran stuff I'm working on now. Both are based around the Buttery amp + Budda 2x12 models.

Hungry Wolf - has a disable Rat drive block in front of the amp that you can kick in for leads. Nice low-mid gain crunch with a little chorus on it for 80's authenticity. There's a disabled delay block in there if you like delay on your leads.

Rio - Name says it all. It's a Pi drive block running into the same amp/cab combo as Hungry Wolf but with the gain turned down on the amp and way up on the drive block. Andy Taylor used an eBow in the studio and live he wimps out and plays powerchords on the chorus, but with this patch you get enough singing, almost-synth like sustain to do a nice single note run on the chorus and still cover the double stops on the verses. I think it still needs a touch of chorus but I'm working on finding the right chorus type.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

*Request: Eventide Liquid chorus*

One of the effects I've come to love on the ModFactor is the Liquid chorus setting. It's a unique-to-Eventide digital chorus algorithm that's part chorus, part spatializer/expander. It works particularly well with high gain stuff. If anyone has something like this I'd love to get your patch. I'm having a hard time twisting the Chorus block to sound like it.


----------

